# Fantastic book that I have just begun



## LaurenC (Mar 30, 2017)

This is really good and I wanted to share it






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LaurenC (Mar 30, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 1


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LaurenC (Mar 31, 2017)

OPC'n said:


> Thanks for sharing!


Glad to share it  and I just noticed there are two likes for this but I am not used to using the app and I don't even see a like button  what does the icon look like? Is it something you can't see through the app?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 31, 2017)

That looks terrific. Gurnall's _Christian in Complete Armour_ is one of my favorites.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 31, 2017)

LaurenC said:


> Glad to share it  and I just noticed there are two likes for this but I am not used to using the app and I don't even see a like button  what does the icon look like? Is it something you can't see through the app?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


there are 8 icons at the bottom of each person's post that you can use


----------



## Edward (Mar 31, 2017)

LaurenC said:


> Glad to share it  and I just noticed there are two likes for this but I am not used to using the app and I don't even see a like button  what does the icon look like? Is it something you can't see through the app?



Can you see +Quote and Reply toward the bottom right of each post? They are under that. 
I see you have 33 posts. It could be one of those things that magically appear when you have a certain number of posts. Try a couple of more posts and see if that works, although the limits used to be lower.


----------



## KMK (Apr 1, 2017)

Tapatalk doesn't include the 'like' feature. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 2, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Gurnall's _Christian in Complete Armour_ is one of my favorites.


Agreed. You may find this book a helpful follow up - one of the most in-depth Puritan studies in spiritual warfare.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 2, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Agreed. You may find this book a helpful follow up - one of the most in-depth Puritan studies in spiritual warfare.


I'll have to look into it. Thank you!


----------



## LaurenC (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you to those of you who explained the like button or lack of it or needing more posts to have a like button and yes Gurnal wrote a couple other books I have not read them but I've heard they're wonderful

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks good, but expensive on Amazon. Where did you purchase? And will you sell it after you read it?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 3, 2017)

LaurenC said:


> Gurnal wrote a couple other books I have not read them but I've heard they're wonderful



I'm aware of his_ Christian's Labor and Reward_ but don't know of any other books of his in print today. Which one(s) do you have in mind? I really enjoyed and profited from _CICA _and would love to read more from Gurnall.


----------



## LaurenC (Apr 4, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> Looks good, but expensive on Amazon. Where did you purchase? And will you sell it after you read it?


I think I got it at Banner of Truth and it was not expensive it's a paperback it was something like six or seven dollars I would have to look on the back of the book but it definitely was not expensive... so many books can also be found online for free and especially something this old well maybe it's not too old but sometimes the PDF file is out there if you search for it, if I can find it I will also post a link to that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 4, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> I'm aware of his_ Christian's Labor and Reward_ but don't know of any other books of his in print today. Which one(s) do you have in mind? I really enjoyed and profited from _CICA _and would love to read more from Gurnall.



After I saw this post, I went to amazon and looked at all the books by him. I decided upon and bought "The Christian in Complete Armour" by William Gurnall. It comes in a 3 vol set. I got the third one first so I haven't started them yet. You can get the first and second one second hand for around $5 the third was new and a bit more expensive.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 5, 2017)

OPC'n said:


> After I saw this post, I went to amazon and looked at all the books by him. I decided upon and bought "The Christian in Complete Armour" by William Gurnall. It comes in a 3 vol set. I got the third one first so I haven't started them yet. You can get the first and second one second hand for around $5 the third was new and a bit more expensive.



You are in for an immense blessing. _CICA_ is an amazing work. The 3-vol set is a modernization and abridgment of the longer (1000+ page) original book, and is very well done in my opinion. 

My earlier post wasn't clear: I've read _CICA_ and hope to read _CLAR_ at some future point (can't right now because I'm reading Beeke's _A Puritan Theology_!), but I'm not aware of any other works of his presently in print. If anyone is aware of any, I'd greatly appreciate a link!


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 5, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> You are in for an immense blessing. _CICA_ is an amazing work. The 3-vol set is a modernization and abridgment of the longer (1000+ page) original book, and is very well done in my opinion.
> 
> My earlier post wasn't clear: I've read _CICA_ and hope to read _CLAR_ at some future point (can't right now because I'm reading Beeke's _A Puritan Theology_!), but I'm not aware of any other works of his presently in print. If anyone is aware of any, I'd greatly appreciate a link!



Sorry, I didn't stop to think what CICA was lol. "Gleanings", The Christian's Labor and Reward, and "Extracts from the Writings of William Gurnall" is all I could find.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks Sarah!


----------



## LaurenC (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

